# How do I recover gold from bleach solution



## deanstanley (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to this and need some help. I boiled a few pounds of gold plated jewelry in bleach solution. It took the gold off the jewelry and now have a solution of bleach and gold. After letting it settle there is a clear layer and a brownish mud layer, very definitive. Is the gold in the clear layer or the brownish layer. How do I get it out to smelt Thanks Dean


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Dean, when you say "a bleach solution", do you mean HCl/Cl?
If that's the case, then your bleach evaporated long ago, & maybe some of your gold, too! You shouldn't heat the HCl/Cl, its a cold process, & you must allow time for the solution to digest. A better process for gold plate is the sulphuric cell. Check out Lazersteve's website & videos, plus use the search for more information on the process.

Stannous test your solution to find out if any gold is still in solution; if not, maybe some of the sediment is your gold. Do a search on rinsing gold from solution.

Take care & continue reading.

Phil


----------



## deanstanley (Feb 26, 2012)

Phil , it is clorox straight out of the jug. I gues that's hci/cl. I am going to look at the videos you told me thanks Dean


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Dean, if its straight clorox, that's out of my league. I've never used that process. 

Yes, check out the videos, he even has them for sale. They are excellent!

Phil


----------



## deanstanley (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Phil, 
I got interested in this from a guy who plated gold for a company in my town. He said when the plating went wrong he would reverse the process by boiling in clorox bleach solution for 45 minutes and then recover the gold. Since last talking to him he passed away and I don't know if the gold is in the clear liquid or if it is in the sludge at the bottom. The sludge has a lot of gold particles in it like sand. I know that i have about 20lbs of 14k gp jewelry that is now stripped clean. I'm looking for the gold. Hope I didn't screw it up because I have over 1100 lbs. of it to go. Once again thanks for your info.


----------

